
“The top story on HN is how to center text in CSS...” - antr
https://twitter.com/sriramk/status/589974366055636994/photo/1
======
M8
Cuz HTML5 is the technology of the future! What was taking me minutes in XAML
is now taking mere hours!

------
wodenokoto
I'm not sure what the joke is.

That CSS is awful? That people in the start-up scene are too dumb to center
content on the web?

~~~
tmd83
Html and CSS is many ways a wonderful thing giving us access to information in
such powerful ways.

But at the same they are both awful in so many ways. The fact that when I'm
mostly reading 10/20 documents my browser is by far the most resource hungry
application often surpassing my java powered IDE is a shame. That my gmail tab
can take more memory than a standalone email client is a disappointment.

Adding to that is the fact how many hours of experiment it takes to do so many
of the basic thing does raise some questions.

~~~
dTal
>That my gmail tab can take more memory than a standalone email client is a
disappointment

Is this surprising? Gmail is essentially an email client, but written in an
interpreted language.

------
mustafab
We can push this on top too, if not naturally

